# BeachJets at the Beach!



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

The next round in the MASCAR championship, is Saturday, December 5th, on Tom Bowman's Virginia Beach Raceway. The class is BeachJet {which encompasses Fray and VHORS T-Jets} and IROC.
Track opens at 8am, and tech follows at 11am.
Track pix and directions: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/toms.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

MASCAR's smallest track always brings very intense racing, like NASCAR's Bristol track. Round 5 in the MASCAR championship visited Rat Fink's home track in Virginia Beach. Racing started out with some hilarious IROC crash n' burn racing with 1/43rd Mini Coopers. It was like the "Italian Job" movie with Minis zooming around and running into each other. Under Rat Fink's gaze, Tom Bowman edged Dan Mueller 39 points to 35 to win the IROC pot of dough. Then the BeachJets took to the 4x8 Bianchi magnetic braid routed track, with Tom qualifying ahead of Tim Keevin, Dan, and Mark Smith, to make up the A main..
Full pictorial race report, with the MASCAR debut of the brp Stage III controller:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/12-5-09.html

Next event is Super Stock, on Stonegate Motor Speedway, December 19th.
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/dans.html

There's been a number of changed event dates on the schedule, including the April 10th third running of the Thunder Cup championship for T-Jets and ThunderStorms on Dan Mueller's tracks in Chesapeake, VA., and May 22nd BeachJet race on Lewis Wuori's Bowman Lunacy track in New Hill, NC.
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/schedule.html


----------

